

Please Review: A side project to help friends plan events together - mrbird

I've been working in my spare time (nights/weekends) to build a web app for event planning between friends.  Basically, it's for those times you want to get together, but aren't sure when, where, or even who will be there.<p>I'd love to get feedback--what works, what doesn't, and how I can make the overall experience more intuitive and fun.<p>Please try it out!<p>http://synnk.com
======
duck
Clicky - <http://synnk.com>

Seems like another take on event planning and your example really explains it
well. Not sure if the design (especially the colors) really works well with
the type of service though... grey/black/dark red kind of seems anti-social to
me.

On a side discussion, I wonder how hard it is to get traction with apps like
this? How often would someone use this and remember to use it next time
(assuming they found it somehow the first time).

~~~
mrbird
Thanks for the link.

As for the question about traction, I guess I'll find out? There certainly
have been a number of attempts to knock off Evite, so I'm guessing it's not
that easy. This isn't quite the same idea, but it's obviously close.

I personally find it's nice to be able to create an event by just sending an
email. I have plan@synnk.com in my contact list, so maybe that will provide
some stickiness.

